

Death claims singular "them" (2007) - drostie
http://itre.cis.upenn.edu/~myl/languagelog/archives/005176.html

======
vorg
> the usefulness of they (and its forms them, their, and themselves) in
> situations where the sex of a singular referent is not determinable, known,
> or relevant

I think most would use "themself" in this situation.

